# Do you band your show birds?



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Just a question for all the show fanciers:
Do you band all of your new birds?
I see breeding pairs with and without bands, and want to know if I should band my hybrid chicks (they're "oops" babies, not for showing, just strictly pets..)


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Depends on the club regulations. Here in Malta they are not requiered for showing. Neither the club i Italy specified that they had to be, although all the ones there were banded.

Banding is good for birds you want to sell also, since you guarantee the year the bird was born in.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I would recommend banding them. It provides a record of who banded the bird and the year it was born. A banded bird has more value. You may plan on keeping the two of them forever but who knows what the future may bring. Band!


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Bands*

Yes they must be banded to show, I would band all even the crosses, that way you can prove their age if you decide to sell or give them away.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

yep band them ,even the opps even tho you should not show opps, but you will still need to know how old they are


----------



## bubba man (Nov 10, 2017)

band them regardless - ya never know


----------

